# Little washington-chocowinity bay advice please



## b2thewall (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey ya'll, my dad lives on the chocowinity bay right there between the pamlico river and little washington. I know the water is a little brackish there and probably more on the fresh side. Does anyone know what I should target in that area? He isn't far from Aurora. I'm wondering if any specks, reds , or flounders would be that far up river. I'm taking my kayak down there some this summer and really have no idea what's around there. He doesn't know. All he cares about fishing for is the freshwater stuff in the golf course lake in his back yard. I'd love to get him out in the bay in a kayak if it would be worth it. My mom's friend caught a red not far from there in Bath so that gives me hope. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes to all three of those and you can toss in stripe bass also especially closer to Washington. Later in the summer you might find some Tarpon. Recommend you check out NCAngler.com and NCWaterman.com for more local info.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

As a rule you will find the salt water hovers around Core Point. Water salinity in the region is influenced by tide,wind direction and strength, time of year, water temps.,rainfall upriver etc.. Watch out for the rattlers, water mocc., copperheads, and black widows. Oh , forgot ticks and the state winged insects -greenhead flies and sketters..


----------



## b2thewall (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I had assumed the stripers would've moved on by the time I get down there. My first visit will be late June/Fathers' day. You recon mirrolures and jigs will cover most bases?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

if you have time try and slip in at Bath Creek. Very good fishing out that way also.


----------



## flounderpounder1 (Feb 7, 2010)

My dad lives in Bath. We fish Bath Creek and Back Creek when we're at his house. There are some Specs and Striped Bass in there right now. Later on in the summer June/July time flounder and drum start to come in.


----------

